# The Egg Thing: Fact or Fiction?



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I can't figure out how to post video from Vimeo here, but we decided to see what Lucy and Dory would do with raw eggs last night. Here are the results: http://vimeo.com/11024919


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

haha cute video!! I like the part where you're following Lucy around and she keeps looking at you out of the corner of her eye like "leave me alone with my treasure!" LOL

I always break the eggs before giving them to my boys because they will just carry them around the yard for ages if I don't.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I liked the video! Dorey was like, "heck on this carrying it thing- I'm going to crack it open and eat!."


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That was a fun experiment to watch. Lucy is definately a soft mouthed girl.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

very cute, i am going to try it out


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I loved the "let me be" expression! She thought it a treasure. They know that have a special prize in their mouth don't they!!!

A few months ago I did the experiement wtih Lucky....after a 10 minute walk with the egg in his mouth....I finally had him drop it (which he did gently) and I had to crack it for him.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I feed mine whole eggs every now and again....they first time I told Liberty to "hold" it <instead of releasing her to 'eat'> she looked at me like I had lost my ever loving mind!
"You want me to do what????"


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm not feeding the girls many more eggs. Dory has had horrible gas since then, and I expected Lucy to do the same. We don't keep eggs in the house often, because they tend to tear me up.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Here's Woody's take on the raw egg...





(sorry about the quality of the video - this is from a $1,200.00 HD camcorder that looks fantastic on 47" HD TV but for some reason looks terrible on youtube.)


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Here's Woody's take on the raw egg...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They all look terrible on YouTube. I didn't like the quality, so I uploaded mine to Vimeo.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Woody is so gentle he can even ROLL on an egg and it wont break!
Such a sweetie!




FeatherRiverSam said:


> Here's Woody's take on the raw egg...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

